

FCC Paving the Way to "Wifi on Steroids"   - indiejade
http://www.pcworld.com/businesscenter/article/205332/fcc_paving_the_way_to_wifi_on_steroids.html?tk=hp_new

======
teilo
I can see problems with this. First of all, if this is a product generally
available to consumers, then with massively increased distance comes the
problem of massively compounded saturation. We already have this problem with
the current generation of Wifi. In a dense neighborhood, you cannot find any
clear channels, and since adjacent channels interfere with one another,
transmission speed can degrade extensively.

Now imagine if a WiFi signal could easily travel several miles. Yes, in the TV
whitespace you have much more bandwidth available, but you simultaneously have
many more base-stations sharing the same channel. The better the range, the
worse the potential for extensive interference, and a degradation in
transmission speed.

